# 5 HTP or DMAE?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Whats the difference? Which is more effective and can you run them along side each other? I can only seem to get 5 htp in my small and rather backward rural town in Britain. If DMAE is preferable I will order it online, na dpay the shipping.

Thanks


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

wikipedia says 5HTP is usually used as an antidepressant, appetite suppressant, and sleep aid. DMAE is known to increase people's mental clarity and vision, but when I tried it I wasn't affected at all.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would rather try DMAE, but I can't with the medication im on...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

From the people I've worked with and my experience with DP, Dmae seems to have a better impact than 5htp. A Loy of dr simeon's research suggests that serotonin doesnt actually play role in DP, and if it does it's role is small in comparison to that of dopamine and acetylcholine.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

5HTP can cause nightmares, I'd take DMAE myself because the nightmares from 5HTP were pretty uncomfortable...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Whats the difference? Which is more effective and can you run them along side each other? I can only seem to get 5 htp in my small and rather backward rural town in Britain. If DMAE is preferable I will order it online, na dpay the shipping.
> 
> Thanks


5HTP is a precursor for serotonin (boosts it).

DMAE helps boost acetylcholine.

So they are two completely different things. Also, there is no harm in trying both. I go along with Tommygunz about dopamine and acetylcholine being better targeted for DP. Let us know how they work for you.


----------



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

I read a lot of the review for the 5HTP and it seems to have side effects, where as the DMAE has none.. Ive been taking the DMAE and I believe its been helping me along with the sublingual B-12, which I def recommend!


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Here in canada you can get 5-HTP with valerian root, B6 and magnesium thrown in as well. This may be something new cuz I've never seen that combo before. I know that valerian root and magnesium is good for anxiety but can make you feel a little dopey. I'm going to be trying some soon too. But right now I'm just starting some green tea extract capsules. I'm taking it to help lose some weight since it's supposed to increase your metabolism. But for some reason...they seem to be helping with my DR at the moment. Probably some kind of stimulant effect.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi again and thanks for all the help! Ill get hold of the DMAE, as a couple of you say there is more of a chemical relation to DP. I'll keep you updated.



Brando2600 said:


> I would rather try DMAE, but I can't with the medication im on...


What meds are you on that stop you taking it? I would have thought it would be safe to rake alongside any conventional drugs as it is a protine.. maybe im wrong!

ps you dont have to answer that!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

5-HTP made me feel sleepy but also nauseous, while with DMAE I didn't feel anything at all


----------



## Epic2010 (Dec 6, 2010)

flat said:


> Here in canada you can get 5-HTP with valerian root, B6 and magnesium thrown in as well. This may be something new cuz I've never seen that combo before. I know that valerian root and magnesium is good for anxiety but can make you feel a little dopey. I'm going to be trying some soon too. But right now I'm just starting some green tea extract capsules. I'm taking it to help lose some weight since it's supposed to increase your metabolism. But for some reason...they seem to be helping with my DR at the moment. Probably some kind of stimulant effect.


The green tea is helping because it contains Theanine as one of its natural ingredients which is really beneficial to anxiety.


----------

